# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  CieAura opportunity

## OnePilot

Hi All 

Just joined this forum - thanx for having me - and noticed the Network Marketing forum

I have recently joined a Network Marketing group involved in the Health and Wellness industry, and I am pioneering this group into Africa - but is available worldwide
Please visit www.sa.cieaura.com where loads of information about not only the product but the financial opportunities may be viewed as well.

I look forward to discussing this opportunity further with interested parties

Thanx Ian

----------

